# Training an older, spoiled dog?



## 2tadpoles (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had a Chihuahua (Tiny) now for almost a year. He's 11 years old and is generally a good boy, but we have an issue that just isn't getting any better. 

He pees in the house. A small percentage of the time, he does it because nobody noticed that he needed to go. Most of the time, *somebody* is home....but if that someone is in the bathroom or in the basement for awhile, Tiny will have an accident. I don't hold that against him. 

However, the majority of the time he seems to pee in the house for attention, which irks me to no end because he gets plenty of attention already. The other day he wanted up on my lap, and I told him "no" because I was about to get up, anyway. He walked over to the doorway and lifted his leg on the jamb. He has tinkled on the living room rug, the couch, a space heater (turned off, thank goodness), the legs of chairs, and various other places. Luckily, most of our house has hardwoods and tile.

Anyway, all of the housetraining advice I find seems geared towards puppies. Is there a better way to deal with a dog who already has established habits? I don't see him responding very well to crate training, as his previous owner used the crate as a "bad-boy" place.

And yes, he's been tested for urinary infections. He's perfectly healthy. He also is a very finicky dog, has only four teeth left and is allergic to beef products, so food rewards don't work very well.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I say get some chicken and make the crate into a positive experience.

Also, at 11, he probably can't hold it as long as he would when he was younger. If you know you'll be in the basement for a while, let him out right before you go down. When he pees on something he's not supposed to for attention, ignore him. Clean it up but don't say a word. Then when he goes outside, praise him like crazy. Gradually lower the praise, as you don't want to teach him that going potty outside will get him attention whenever. That will prolong the problem.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Contrary to popular opinion old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Orange County Ca said:


> Contrary to popular opinion old dogs can learn new tricks.


Most definitely! Some agility trainers even offer "senior agility" which is normal agility with lower jumps/walks/frames. It's pretty cool if you ask me!!!


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Cassie Nova said:


> Most definitely! Some agility trainers even offer "senior agility" which is normal agility with lower jumps/walks/frames. It's pretty cool if you ask me!!!


My dog can wait but perhaps I could sign myself up.


----------



## alexnpeteysmom (Mar 26, 2007)

When was he neutered? If he was neutered as an adult, you may be dealing with this for awhile.

He isn't doing it to annoy you. And he probably doesn't have to potty either. He's marking his territory which means he either wants to be dominant or, doesn't know where he fits in the pack. Most of what I found online scared me - the websites I found said that leg-lifting is a sign of a dominant or even aggressive dog and that an experienced trainer should be consulted ASAP.
I found it to be the EXACT OPPOSITE. My boys just didn't know where they were in the pack, because they were so spoiled and treated like people!!

I started using NILIF (see the sticky thread at the top of this forum) and within just a few days of me becoming the alpha, my boys stopped marking!
I also got a giant jug of Nature's Miracle, an enzymatic cleaner, and used that everywhere they marked (even hardwood, tile, etc.) Don't use any cleaner with ammonia, or the dog will think its more urine and mark again to cover it with his scent.

This is, unfortunatly, a chihuahua thing. Every unneutered chihuahua I have known has marked in the house. Even the ones who were neutered, but allowed to reach puberty before neutering, would often do this. And its not just the boys - the girls do it too! 

Until your boy has gotten the message that you are the boss, get him some diapers. I tried belly bands but my boys took them right off. I like the diapers from seniorpetproducts.com - washable, durable, and affordable.

The MOST IMPORTANT thing, I found, was that my boys had to be attached to me at all times when they weren't crated. If they weren't attached, they ahd to be actively engaged in play. If they are all wrapped up in a game of fetch, they don't spray. Also watch for signs that he is going to mark. My boys have a funny sniff thing they do - just watch him for awhile and you'll learn his cue. Get a can full of marbles and shake it when you see him making his mark cue. If that doesn't distract him enough, get a spray bottle of water to spray him with as he goes to lift his leg. (I put mine on the mist function, not stream.)

Good luck, hope this helps a little!!

~Rose, mom to 2 chi boys


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Rose, if this doggie is marking because he doesn't know his place, that means he's insecure, which can also be called a "softy". Startling, loud noises will only make him more scared and then he may just start peeing submissively.


----------



## doxiluv (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry, but I had to laugh a little when I read your post. We got a terribly abused mini-doxi who was about 6. He was literally handed to me with cigarette burns and a broken hip, and a really angry owner who was screaming and yelling and kicking the dog down the street. My vet said the smartest thing I've ever heard. I've tried to carry it over into my people parenting too. Instead of focusing on the negative, look at all of Stan's positive attributes and make a huge deal out of it. Stan would literally pee on me. Yeah. really. He'd lift his leg on me. I stopped buying good sneakers. It took a good year and a half, but the more I used my annoying "good boy" voice whenever he peed outside or didn't try to kill the mail carrier, the more he caught on. Probably not helpful advice, but, at the very least, the "good boy" voice will annoy your teenage children into some
much needed alone time....


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

due to tinys age it may be that what you are mistaking as his demand to be picked up is actually a request to be taken out. He is obviously getting on in age and believe me, some males really do seem to be purposely settin gout to get even. As dogs age, some of them such as chis or pits develop a form of dementia and this is probably what you are dealing with now. Try to be patient with him and when he starts demanding attention, take him outside BEFORE you give him any other attention. This will help him to remember that he is to go out there. If he is loosing controol of his bowels and i am betting that he is, place some pupy pads down in a specific corner of the house. You can also purchase puppy litter pans for small dogs. train the old man to go in that. when he does something really good do what doi said, focus on the good. not the bad. if you only focus on the bad he will only do the things that he knows are bad so he does get the attention. Focus on the good and he will flip over backwards to get the treats. 

Doxi wow on the abused animal story. I wish i could be in a closed room with that owner for 2 min.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Housetraining techniques are the same whether a puppy or an adult. It may well be that this 11-yr. old guy has figured out he gets extra attention when he pees in the house, so he does it. Your job is to prevent it from happening ever again. Supervision, supervision, supervision! And, remove all stains and scent with an appropriate product, or he'll go back to those areas again and again. OdoBan is an excellent product (and happens to be on sale right now at Amazon.com). Otherwise, you can buy just one gallon (which makes 67 gals. of product) at Sam's Club.


----------



## 2tadpoles (Jan 22, 2007)

If Tiny whines and I pick him up, he immediately settles down in my lap if that's what he wants. If he is whining to go out, he jumps down and starts whining again. It's not common for us to mix up the signals.

And he isn't losing control of his bowels. He also holds his urine all night, most nights, so I don't think he's incontinent. This all seems more behavioral than physical, to me.

He was neutered as a puppy. The woman who had him before us had to go into a nursing home. He wasn't an abused or neglected animal....just the opposite. He was coddled and spoiled. In spite of that, he's a nice dog.....just really demanding.

Thanks to everyone for the replies and suggestions. I've tried to train him to use a Puppy Pad indoors, but he doesn't get it and I'm not sure how to make him understand. I'd also like him to be able to use an indoor pad because he's getting old and we have long winters that can be hard on a 5 pound dog.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Please read the sticky at the top of this forum entitled "NILIF" if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Can you contact the previous owner and see if she had any special place or technique?


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep. Read the NILIF sticky!


----------



## 2tadpoles (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay, I read NILIF. It all sounds very logical and sensible. I only have one question that maybe someone can help me with.

Tiny doesn't really know any commands. I guess because he's so small, nobody ever bothered to train him, thinking that he'd be easily controlled. He knows "go to bed," and "come." That's it. No sit, stay, lie down, etc. So do I have to teach him these commands before using the other techniques? Or is there some other way to get him to "work"?


----------



## alexnpeteysmom (Mar 26, 2007)

I would teach him "sit" first. I made the same mistake with my chis, they knew nothing at all. Sit was quite easy to teach. I snap and point at their rear end and sometimes need to gently press their bottoms down. (Very gently though because they are so fragile.) 
They figured out "Sit" within two days but still need occasional guidance now. Once your boy knows sit, that can be his "job" - to sit anytime he wants or needs anything. Even if Petey wants me to pet him, he needs to sit first. Its not just food - its everything from attention to treats to potty outside. He has to sit for EVERYTHING. And, it really works!!! Most of the time he will sit before the command. When he sees me getting the food out, he'll sit and wait instead of jumping all over like a maniac. 

The only thing you have to remember with NILIF is consistency. The dog can't have anything at all until he sits. That means, affection and love too.

Good luck!


----------

